

Ask HN: Best example for teaching the basics of object oriented programming - bpesquet

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m in the process of writing yet another introductory course to programming for complete beginners.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a great example context for my OO chapter, beyond the ubiquitous Animal or Vehicle hierarchy.<p>Thanks in advance for all your great ideas!
======
Revell
Why not use a real-world example of something you would write a class for? The
best tutorials are the ones that teach you things you can actually use. I've
never used an Animal or Vehicle class myself. A better example might be to
write something like an Article class, and then build out to a very simple and
minimal blog?

~~~
auxym
That's a good point. As a second suggestion, I think I liked Dive Into
Python's example of a mp3-file metadata parser, from way back when I learned
python

[http://www.diveintopython.net/object_oriented_framework/inde...](http://www.diveintopython.net/object_oriented_framework/index.html)

------
atmosx
I'm not an expert on the topic, but this book[1] has an incredibly good and
easy-to-understand introduction on the topic. It's ruby-based but the ideas
apply to OO design in general.

[1] [http://poodr.com](http://poodr.com)

------
ghrifter
How about a pen?

A pen is tangible and has properties.

    
    
        pen.brand = 'bic';
        pen.inkColor = 'black';
    

etc

